# Plans or ideas for a four wheeled childs garden pull along trolley please



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Can anyone share their work (photo's) and hopefully have a set of plans or point me in the right direction for some. I can normally copy even photo's if you have them I have four nice new 10 inch pneumatic tyres just for the right design.In the meantime I hope you are all well.Kindest regards Alistair


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I was impressed with this "pull along".
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/157866


----------



## nkawtg (Dec 22, 2014)

There is this:









But i like DKV's suggestion better.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

anyone else?Alistair


----------



## MagicSawDust (May 27, 2015)

Something like this, perhaps?

Google *toy wagon plans*

I have a photographic memory - forget everything in a flash.


----------

